# Teiltonung aus Lightroom in Photoshop



## Rasenkantenstein (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Ich benutze ab und an die Funktion "Teiltonung" aus Lightroom. Gibt es die Möglichkeit, diese auch in Photoshop (nicht CameraRaw) anzuwenden, z.B. in Form eines Tricks oder eines Plugins?

Vielen Dank für eventuelle Hilfen im Voraus,

Konstantin


----------



## Philip Kurz (11. Mai 2010)

Ich kenne mich in Lightroom leider nicht sonderlich gut aus. Hast du schon die Verlaufsumsetzung in Photoshop ausprobiert? Hier werden auch Lichter und Schatten getrennt voneinander eingefärbt. Möchtest du so einen Effekt haben?

Grüße

Philip


----------

